# Nem a net adora: hírek



## most (2014 Október 30)

Némi öszefoglaló
Előzmények: A kedden beterjesztett jövő évi adótervezetben jelent meg az internetadó intézménye, amely szerint 150 forintot kellene fizetni minden megkezdett gigabyte adatforgalomért. Mint később kiderült, ez az adónem kifejezetten Orbán Viktor ötlete volt, aki amúgy látványosan nem beszéli az internetezők nyelvét.

A kormány aligha számolt vele, hogy ez a bejelentés tízezreket fog az utcára csődíteni, ahogy az Budapesten egyszer, aztán még egyszer is megtörtént. Sőt, a Százezren az internetadó ellen Facebook-csoport már a Fidesz oldalának rajongószámát is túlszárnyalta. Sokan vélik úgy, hogy ez az elképesztő új adónem csak egy utolsó csepp volt a pohárban, igaz, egy eléggé közérthető és mindenkit érintő csepp - ezért sikerülhetett így a mozgosítás. A demonstrációhullám mindenesetre elérte a vidéki városokat is, ma, csütörtökön többek között Szombathelyt. Tudósításunk fordított kronológiai rendben lejjebb olvasható. ...irja a nyugat.hu

Az elsö reakciók szerint .. már módositva csak a szolgáltatót terhelné....gondolom kb mint a bank adót
Budapesten volt két tüntetés.. tobbtizezres világító menet képe bejárta a világ sajtót...
Több nemzetközi ujság vezető hírként tárgyal az eseményekről..


----------



## most (2014 Október 30)

Ma Magyarország Szombathely Europa 2014.10.30.17:50
[HIDE-REPLY]http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/cikk/szombathelyi_internetado_tuntetes_live[/HIDE-REPLY]


----------



## most (2014 Október 30)

Közös közleményben tiltakoznak az internetadó ellen a legismertebb magyar startupok

[HIDE-THANKS]https://www.facebook.com/notes/bridge-budapest/a-legismertebb-magyar-startupok-a-versenyképességről/383271345160131[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## most (2014 Október 30)

Pénteken Szeged is ujra tüntet részletek fb-on


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

c rore már beárazott...linkellel tiltakozik


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)




----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

Mivel pénteken reggel Orbán Viktor – nagyon misztikusan fogalmazva bár, de – azt mondta, hogy a Fidesz vissza fogva vonni az utóbbi évek leghevesebb társadalmi tiltakozást kiváltó politikai tervét, a netadó bevezetését, péntek estére és november 2-ra is újabb tüntetések szerveződnek a Facebookon.

A péntek esti esemény a leírása szerint a győzelmet ünnepli. A tüntetés a Százezren az internetadó ellen csoport hivatalos eseménye, bejelentették a rendőrségre is. Ez a csoport szervezte az eddigi két gigademonstrációt is.

Aztán lesz egy megmozdulás varárnap este is, ezt még Orbán péntek reggeli nyilatkozata előtt hirdették meg netadóellenes tüntetésként. Most az szerepel az esemény leírásában, hogy nem dőlnek be semmilyen olcsó kommunikációs trükknek a szervezők, és nemet mondanak a netezés megadóztatására.


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

mit mondott? ... Folytatni fogják a politikát, ami elnyerte a nemzetközi szakértők és a magyar polgárok elismerését. 
„Ez egy méhkasszerű időszak a politikában” – mondta a költségvetési vitákról Orbán Viktor, aki szerint összességében a gazdaság rendben van, de ugyanez az állam pénzügyeiről nem mondható el, többet költünk, mint amit keresünk. Cél, hogy abszolút értékben, dollárban és euróban is csökkenjen az államadósság.
Szerinte a költségvetés stabil, de „forró krumpli”, mindenki több pénzt akar, kevesebbet adózna.*„Internetadóról soha nem volt szó”* - mondta, hiszen ők a távközlést adóztatják, ami áthúzódik az internetre. Annak semmi köze a fogyasztókhoz, csak a szolgáltatókhoz. A kabinet módosítása, csak technikai jellegű. A kormányfő ésszerűnek tartja a javaslatot, amit azonban az emberek megkérdőjeleznek. Ezért jövő januárban nemzeti konzultációt kezdenek az internetről, és ennek két témát kell érintenie: a szabályozást és az internet pénzügyi kérdéseit. A szolgáltatók extraprofitjával valamit kezdeni kell. Orbán az internetadó körül kialakult konfliktusról azt mondta, nem a tiltakozás a baj, hanem az, hogy az ésszerűséget kérdőjelezték meg. Amiről nem lehet ésszerűen vitatkozni, azt nem lehet bevezetni - tette hozá. A kormányfő ésszerűnek tartja a javaslatot, és kiállt amellett, hogy 2020-ra minden háztartásban legyen szélessávú internet, a digitalizáció ügye ugyanis versenyképeségi kérdés...a hir24 szeszint


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

*Internetadó: Ma 18h tüntetés Szegeden*
Orbán Viktor ma reggeli bejelentése ellenére mégis lesz tüntetés ma este a Széchenyi téren, a téma módosulásával:
a Fidesz és az Orbán kormány önkénye ellen tiltakoznak az egybegyűltek.
“Ne azt figyeljük, amit Orbán Viktor mond, hanem amit tesz, amíg nem vonják vissza 
a törvényjavaslatot és nem lehet tényként kezelni, hogy nem lesz internetadó, csak szemfényvesztés az egész” –


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

a rádióriport
http://www.mediaklikk.hu/media-lejatszo/?from=20141031_060000_1.mp3&id=424810&channel=ks


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

*Ma este 6-kor is lesz tüntetés a netadó ellen a József nádor téren*
Győzelmet ünnepelni, de lehet, hogy korán: Orbán ugye nem azt mondta, hogy nem lesz internetadó, hanem csak azt, hogy ilyen körülmények között nem lehet bevezetni a tervezett adót.




*Orbán: Ilyen körülmények között nem lehet bevezetni semmit sem*
Méghogy nem lehet meggyőzni a Miniszterelnök Urat! Orbán Viktor az imént jelentette be a Kossuthon, …Tovább

A vasárnapi és a keddi, tízezreket megmozgató tüntetések szervezői ezt írták a Facebook-oldalon, ahol a ma esti eseményt is szervezik:

Maga Orbán jelentette be: visszavonják az internetadót. Tegyük egyértelművé: ez a magyar nép győzelme volt az ostoba kormányzás felett.

Mutassuk meg sokan, hogy győztünk, hogy Orbán ne trükközzön, és soha ne jusson eszébe bevezetni az információs szabadság korlátozása.

Győztünk és a győzelmet ünnepelni szokás. Legyünk ma is sokan a József nádor téren.


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

a-tvitteren dajcs 
És nem lesz netadó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

— Deutsch Tamás (@Dajcstomi) October 31, 2014

Kocsis Máté, a Fidesz kommunikációs igazgatója Facebook-oldalán jelentette be, 
hogy Deutsch Tamás EP-képviselőre bízták az internettel kapcsolatos nemzeti konzultáció tartalmi kérdéseit és az egyeztetések lebonyolítását.


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

london varsó után.... a máltai magyarok is tüntetek


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

+indultam... 
*József nádor téren 18h*
tüntetésen... aki taliznii akar ..szimpad meletti hirdetőszlop és a kerek térkovek kozt...
*www.eu.hu*

a találgatóknak agyalóknak és pekulánsoknak kotelezőrész vétellel 
,mivel most súlyozozzan lehet számolni a provokálókal
és minden kinek aki meg akarja orizni a megmozdulás cilvil jelelegét


----------



## most (2014 Október 31)

rovid... frappáns megmozdulás a oromokdés és ....folytatjuk....

Vasárnapra a Kossuth térre szerveződik... következő megmozdulás....ugyan ott ..
A Nem némulunk el - Facebook-közösség nemcsak az internetadó, hanem a korrupció, a túladóztatás és a külpolitika ellen készül tüntetni 6 órakor.
Ők ezzel hívják demonstrálni az embereket: "_Nem engedjük, hogy korlátozzák az információ szabadságát, és semmibe vegyék a magyar emberek akaratát. Nem hagyjuk, hogy lenézzenek és lekezeljenek minket!"_


----------



## most (2014 November 2)

Elnapolta a vasárnap estére beharangozott fővárosi tüntetését a Nem Némulunk El Facebook-csoport. 
A szervezők az Origónak e-mail-ben jelezték, hogy a tüntetés új időpontját hétfő estig véglegesítik, azt
azonban nem zárták ki, hogy rajtuk kívül mások mégis elmennek a Kossuth térre. 
Az eddigi, tízezreket megmozgató demonstrációkat nem ez, hanem a Százezren az internetadó ellen
nevű közösség szervezte, akik már korábban bejelentették, hogy november 17-én tartanak demonstrációt...

*Elaprózódástól tartanak...*


A Facebookon azt is írták, hogy „nehéz, de szükséges” döntést hoztak. 
A bejegyzés szerint a sok kis tüntetés és az elaprózódás az Orbán-kormány legfőbb vágya,
ezért egy összevont, nagy tüntetést szeretnének rendezni, amelyre mindenkinek bőven lesz ideje felkészülni.
A csoport az Origónak küldött válaszában azt nem zárta ki, hogy mások este esetleg „teljesen függetlenül” mégis megjelennek a Kossuth téren.


----------



## most (2014 November 2)

Vikipédia naprakész
Tiltakozások_a_magyarországi_internetadó_ellen
[HIDE]http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiltakozások_a_magyarországi_internetadó_ellen#Tervezett_t.C3.BCntet.C3.A9sek[/HIDE]


----------



## most (2014 November 4)

ellentüntetés -megosztás,szevezett, spontán -ellentüntetés
A Fidesz körüli értelmiségi holdudvar prominens szerzője a Magyar Hírlapban jelentette be, hogy lesz Békemenet....
*Bayer Zsolt: Lesz Békemenet, mert vérlázító és elviselhetetlen, ami Magyarországon folyik
*
Bayer szerint azért van szükség a Békemenetre, mert most otthon húsz-harmincezer ember éppen kinevezi magát népnek, és a CIA segít nekik, ráadásul Brüsszel is éppen beszáll a magyar belpolitikába.

És mert figyelmeztetni kell a tüntetőket, hogy:

ők nem a nép. Hanem a nép egy része. Az a része, amelyik kizárólag saját telefonjával azonos. Ezért mutatják a telefont az esti sötétben. Hogy lássa mindenki, ők azok, akik bármikor kicserélhetők egy telefonra. Ők azok, akik ülnek egymás mellett a kocsmák teraszain, de nem beszélgetnek, hanem a telefonjaik billentyűit nyomkodják. Fontos része ez a népnek, de nem azonos vele, hál’ Istennek...


----------



## most (2014 November 6)

Az internet szabadsága ... -Amerika vissza integet -
A magyar netadóellenes tüntetések mintájára, magasba tartott mobiltelefonokkal készülnek tüntetni Washingtonban és több városban az amerikai kormány internetpolitikája ellen, a net semlegessége mellett. A tüntetés Facebook-oldalát ráadásul a Hősök terén készített fotóval hirdetik.







A múlt héten ugyanis kiszivárgott, hogy az amerikai hírközlési hatóság, az FCC részben hatáskörébe akarja vonni a szélessávú internetszolgáltatás szabályozását, miközben nem tiltaná meg egyértelműen, hogy az internetszolgáltatók és a tartalomgyártók különalkukat kössenek egymással. Az ilyen megállapodások azt jelentenék, hogy aki többet fizet, annak nagyobb sávszélesség jut, ez pedig szöges ellentétben áll a net neutrality, a netsemlegesség elvével, ami kimondja, hogy a neten minden adat egyenlő. (PC World)

Hajrá Washington..veletek vagyunk ..www


----------



## most (2014 November 7)

nagyüzem vagy aprózódás ? 
---Péntek estére a szolnoki Kossuth térre hirdettek demonstrációt, amire félezren jelezték részvételüket. 
Ezen kívül tucatnyi tüntetést hirdettek meg csak novemberre,
döntő többségük a (félig visszavont) netadóra és a NAV-os kitiltási botrányra reagál....
--szombatra autós blokádot szervez a Hősök terére a Szolidaritás... az orbáni gazdaság- 
és társadalompolitika, az állami szintre emelt korrupció elleni tiltakozásul...
--Vasánap 
A hét legnagyobb megmozdulásának ígérkezik a vasárnap este 6 órára a VII. kerületi Dob utca 75. (Kiemelt Adózók Adóigazgatósága) elé meghirdetetttüntetés, amelyen Vida Ildikó és az USÁ-ból kitiltott NAV-vezetőség lemondását követelik. Ezt a rendezvényt a
 "1000 milliárdan a tisztességes adózásért" nevű Facebook közösség szervezte, és 8 ezernél többen jelezték részvételüket

Közben tovább folytatódik az internetadó elleni tüntetés-sorozat is. Szegeden november 14-én lesz "a sunnyogó netadó" ellen tiltakoznak (pár tucatnyian). A sorozat hivatalos folytatása - egyben a hónap várhatóan legnagyobb szabású tömegrendezvénye - november 17-én este 6-kor lesz: ismét a József Nádor térre szólít a Százezren az internetadó ellen közösség, de az időpont még módosulhat. Felhívásuk szerint az előző két - szintén több tízezres - tüntetésük megmutatta, hogy a többség elutasítja Orbán internetadóját. "Orbánék mégis kiállnak mellette. Bármit is hazudoznak össze-vissza, pontosan tudjuk: a végén ezt is az emberek fogják fizetni". Az újabb demonstrációra 33 ezren jeleztek vissza.

Ugyanarra a napra, a Kossuth térre hirdettek tüntetést "a Fidesz, az MSZP és általában az elmúlt 25 év elnyomó pártpolitikája ellen", ezt azonban érdeklődés hiányában lefújta a Rendszerváltást 2015-ben nevű szerveződés, bejelentve, hogy csatlakoznak egy "nagyobb" tüntetéshez.

November 17-én Berlinben szolidaritási demonstrációt tartanak az itthoniakkal a Pariser Platz-on, 157 várható résztvevővel. Aznap este Szegeden is utcára vonulnak "a gimnáziumok kinyírása" és általában a kormány intézkedései miatt - az előzetes jelzések alapján több mint kétezren lesznek a Széchenyi téren.

Győr főterén aznap este az embertelen adótörvény-tervezetek és a korrupció ellen tüntetnek a Szemközti Szomszédok csoport szervezésében (85-en ígérték biztosra részvételüket), Kiskunfélegyházán pedig a netadó ellentiltakoznak (az eddigi állás szerint 72-en).



Az egyik legfurább szerveződés a "Vidéken is Több Millióan az Internet Adó és a Jogtalanságok Ellen" címmel meghirdetett demonstráció, amit minden város polgármesteri hivatala elé meghirdettek (most vasárnapra), ehhez képest csak 22-en jelezték, hogy elmennek. Mondjuk ez még mindig 22-vel több, mint az "Elmaradt tüntetés!" nevű esemény, melyet Orbán Viktroll szervezet november 17-ére, Éljen Magyarország, éljen a Fidesz! felkiáltással.

*Milla-szindróma*

A netadós tüntetéssorozat szervezésére alakult meg az elmúlt évek egyik legsikeresebb Facebook-oldala: a *Százezren az internetadó ellen közösségnek *
alig egy hét alatt összejött a célul kitűzött létszám, jelenleg már 242 ezer pártolónál tartanak. Sikerüket sokan megirigyelhették (hasonlóan az Egymillióan a sajtószabadságért mozgalomhoz), azóta ugyanis már számos csoport alakult ugyanilyen céllal, az "eredeti" oldal adminisztrátorai figyelmeztették is rajongóikat, hogy ne üljenek fel a kamu szerveződéseknek.

A hasonló céllal létrejött oldalak - egyelőre legalábbis - nyomába sem érnek a 242 ezres tábornak. A legmegtévesztőbb nevet a "100.000-en az internetadó ellen" oldalnak adták, de így is "csak" 21 ezer embert tudtak toborozni. Az "1000 milliárdan a tisztességes adózásért" oldalt 9 ezren kedvelik, az Egymillióan az internetadó és a Fidesz ellen nevezetű formációt pedig 6500-an. Bár náluk valamivel ambíciózusabb célokat fogalmazott meg, a "Több Millióan az Internet Adó és a Jogtalanságok Ellen" csoportnak eddig alig több mint ezer lájkolót sikerült behúznia. ....irja a nol.hu


----------



## most (2014 November 9)

*Százezren az internetadó ellen :*
Az internetadó elleni tiltakozást "készültségben" tartjuk és más tiltakozásokat támogatunk pl.: most vasárnap 18 órakor a NAV-korrupció elleni tiltakozást.

minél több ember a NAV elé (Dob u. 75-81), mert különben maga Vida Ildikó fogja a saját korrupcióját, lopását kivizsgálni, és mit tesz isten, semmit se fog találni. Egy árva korrupciót se!

tali:9 én 18h a Kiemelt Adózók Adóigazgatósága előtt, majd innen vonulunk
a József Nádor térre. A tüntetés részletei: fb
[HIDE]www.facebook.com/events/1465635360325466/1467094713512864 [/HIDE]


----------



## magdusis (2014 November 9)

Olyan,hogy egy árva korrupciót se,olyan egyszerűen nem létezik,ahogy körülnézünk a világban.Minél nagyobb a tét,annál többet tesznek meg az emberek,akár magán,akár vállati haszonért,mindenütt a világban.
Csak különböző neveken nevezik a befolyásolást.Ez van.
Ahhoz,hogy ilyesmi ne legyen,más emberfajta kellene,nem a home sapiens,ahogy kinéz.


----------



## most (2014 November 9)

*Egyre több facebookozó adatait kéri ki a magyar kormány*




Propeller november 6., 07:52

Fél év alatt jelentősen emelkedett a Facebookhoz beérkező kormányzati adatkikérések száma – írja a hvg.hu.

Hat hónap alatt ugyanis 53 százalékos növekedés figyelhető meg a Facebookhoz benyújtott magyar kormányzati adatkérések számában – derül ki a közösségi oldal által közölt átláthatósági jelentésből. A lap szerint míg a tavalyi első félévben 24, a második félévben pedig 51 felhasználóról kértek ki adatokat a magyarországi kormányzati szervek, 2014 első felében 78 facebookozóra voltak kíváncsiak.

A kért (és kiadott) információ vonatkozhat a felhasználóra, annak IP cím szerinti tartózkodási helyére, illetve tartalmazhatja az általa küldött vagy fogadott üzeneteket is. ...bünügy nélkül..


----------



## magdusis (2014 November 9)

Másutt is így van; vigyázni kell,hogy miket ír az ember akárhova.Visszakerül a munkáltatóhoz,stb.
Az adatokkal manapság sok kérdés merül föl,hogy ki hova adhatja ki,adhatja el,vagy védendő-e,és meddig.


----------



## most (2014 November 9)

este 6 órától a Dob utcai NAV-székház előtt mond beszédet Horváth András, a NAV botrány kirobbantója, Várady Zsolt Iwiw-alapító vállalkozó, és Vágó Gábor, a NAV-botrány jelentésének készítője.


----------



## most (2014 November 9)

* November 9. 17 óra, Pécs Hal tér*
_Adózzunk a NAV-nak – Pár keresetlen szóval._ Tüntetés a pécsi NAV előtt,
Szervező: Pécsnek Hangja Van.


----------



## most (2014 November 14)

jelenleg épp zajlik egy autós szolidalitási tüntetés...
menet november 14-én 13 órakor indult a Hősök teréről (Szépművészeti Múzeum előtt).

Útvonal:
Hősök tere- Andrássy út- Oktogon – Teréz krt. – Nyugati tér –Szt. István krt. – Margit Híd – Margit krt.- Széll Kálmán tér – Hattyú utca - Batthyány utca - Fő utca – Clark Ádám tér – Lánchíd – József A. u. – Károly krt. – Astoria – Múzeum krt. – Kálvin tér – Vámház krt. – Szabadság Híd – Szt. Gellért tér – Bartók Béla út – Móricz Zs. krt. – Villányi u. – BAH Csomópont – Hegyalja u. - Erzsébet Híd – Március 15. tér – Jane Haining rkp. – Id. Antall József rkp. – Országház – Id. Antall József rkp. – Carl Lutz rkp. – Dráva u. – Dózsa Gy. u. – Hősök tere

[HIDE]http://www.szolidaritas.org/akciok-demonstraciok/autos_demonstracio_-_2014._november_14-en/[/HIDE]


----------



## most (2014 November 14)

Hétfőre eddig ennyi a kinálat


----------



## most (2014 November 17)

*



*
*BŰNÖZŐKNEK NEM ADÓZUNK – HÉTFŐN MEGMOZDUL AZ ORSZÁG*
Budapest 16 óra Kossuth tér Szakszervezeti élőlánc a Cafetéria nyirbálása ellen.


ugyanitt ...18 tol pedig a facebook szervezésű
[HIDE]https://www.facebook.com/events/57194888957353[/HIDE]
Hétfőn délután négykor a vasasok az adótörvények, két órával később a Nem némulunk el Facebook-csoport az állami korrupció ellen tüntet a Kossuth téren. Pénteken a Liga az Országházhoz, szombaton pedig a pedagógusuk a Nemzeti Erőforrások Minisztériumához vonulnak.

A Közfelháborodás Napja címen hirdette meg demonstrációját a Nem némulunk el! Facebook-csoport hétfőre. A tüntetés este hatkor kezdődik a Parlament előtt, és a résztvevők egyebek mellett az információszabadság korlátozása, az állami korrupció, a túladóztatás, valamint a magyar kormány külpolitikája ellen tiltakoznak. A szervezők ugyanerre az időpontja az ország több más településén és néhány európai nagyvárosban is demonstrációkat hirdettek meg.



nyeretek velünk


----------



## tornando (2014 November 18)

Inkább ide tartozik
Már nem az internetadó a tét
Az csak elindítója volt
Pillanatnyilag látszik az Orbáni politika nagyarányú elutasítottsága
Ettől vagy felébrednek és változtatnak
De mindenképpen látszik a Fidesz viselkedésének országos elutasítása
Most a tömegek irányítják a politikát az utcán.
Nem a pártok a parlamentben
Ha ezt nem veszik figyelembe a maradék szavazótáboruk is végleg elkopik
Lassan a valamikori Fidesz szavazó szégyelli hogy tévedett és mit tett
Következménye a Fidesz a következő választásokra óriásit bukik és az már mindenképpen kormányváltást jelent
De sajnos *nincsen időnk sokaknak.Évek alatt még lejjebb csúszunk
Magyarország elvesztegeti a mát és a jövőt*


----------



## most (2014 November 19)

már megint folyik az agyalás ... pont az internet? ... mit akar a tömeg ?...

...változást.. : és élhető élettet


----------



## most (2014 November 24)

A 60ezren a MAGÁN nyugdíjukért Facebook-csoport a kormány lépései miatt szervezett demonstrációt. 
A tüntetés kedden 18 órakor indul a József nádor térről; a résztvevők innen a Magyar Nemzeti Bank épületéhez vonulnak.
A tüntetés az Alkotmány utcában, a Kossuth térnél ér véget. - .168ora.hu......kedden-újabb-tüntetés-

„A tüntetésre várunk bárkit, aki egyetért velünk. 
Várjuk a pénztári tagokat, akik meg akarják védeni megtakarításaikat, és várjuk a velünk szolidáris polgárokat, akik velünk együtt egy olyan modern, 
európai államban akarnak élni, ahol a jogrend stabil, a demokratikus intézményrendszer erős, ahol a magántulajdon szent és sérthetetlen. 
Várjuk azokat, akiknek elegük volt az újabb és újabb hazugságokból, a fenyegetésekből, a be nem tartott ígéretekből. El a kezekkel a magánnyugdíjunktól!” – írták. -


----------



## most (2014 November 28)

*A nem, az nem – újabb tüntetés*
A november 30-ai tüntetés szervezői emlékeztetnek, hogy kedden világszerte megkezdődött a 16 akciónap a nők elleni erőszak ellen.

Ehhez képest épp a múlt héten tette közzé a rendőrség a nagy felháborodást keltő videókampányát, melyben a nemi erőszak áldozatát is felelőssé teszik.
Felidézik, hogy a kormány a 2015-ös költségvetésben, számos luxuskiadás dacára,
nem tért ki a nők elleni erőszak áldozatainak valós védelmére, menedékházak férőhelyeinek számának növelésére.
Hozzáteszik, hogy az Igazságügyi Bizottság elvetette a szexuális erőszak áldozatainak védelmét és a szexista gyűlöletbeszéd tilalmát célzó médiatörvény-módosítási javaslatot;
Valamint, mint írják: választások előtt látványosan aláírt Isztambuli Egyezmény ratifikálására sem látható semmilyen törekvés

A fél 4-kor a Deák téren kezdődő tüntetésre menőknek azt írták, ha van kedvük, öltözzenek „kihívóan”, hogy "együtt megmutathassák ez senkit nem jogosít semmire".


----------



## most (2014 November 28)

*Minden eddiginél nagyobb tüntetés várható*

Szövetkeztek a korrupció ellen harcolók, december negyedikén minden eddiginél nagyobb megmozdulásra számítanak.
Úgy gondolják, hogy amennyiben egyesítik erőiket, akkor előbb-utóbb rá lehet kényszeríteni a kormányt
és az illetékes szerveket, hogy ne csak külföldi nyomásra vizsgáljanak korrupciós ügyeket.
Vágó azt mondta, hogy csatlakoznak december 4-én ahhoz a korrupcióellenes tüntetéshez,
amit egy másik csoport hirdetett meg és minden eddiginél nagyobb megmozdulásra számítanak.


----------



## most (2014 November 28)

-Utcára hív a Jobbik! ...a deviza forintosítás miatt
A nemzeti ellenzék pártja minden lehetséges eszközével tiltakozik a ma megszavazott, lényegében piaci áron történő forintosításról szóló javaslat ellen,
amelyet a pénzügyi visszaélések legalizálásával egyenértékűnek tart. Álságosnak tartjuk, hogy a kormányzat a
Kúria döntésével takarózik, mivel a szervezet állásfoglalása nem kötötte meg a kabinet kezét a forintosítási árfolyam tekintetében.
Itt a Jobbik álláspontja szerint a felvétel napjának árfolyamán kellett volna átváltani az összegeket, visszajuttatva a károsultaknak az utolsó indokolatlanul elvett forintjaikat is
- írja Z. Kárpát Dániel, a Jobbik alelnöke keddi sajtóközleményében.
A Jobbik nem támogathatta az úgynevezett „fair bankokról” szóló javaslatot sem, hiszen az még mindig magában foglal számos olyan „aknát”,
amely alapján a bankok egyoldalúan háríthatnak át díjakat és költségeket ügyfeleikre, márpedig az ügyfelek jelen kiszolgáltatott helyzetében
a Jobbik egyetlen hasonló terhelés lehetőségének helyben hagyására sem adhatja áldását.

November 28-án pénteken 16h ezért tüntetést szerveznek az MNB és a Bank Center épületei közé így is kifejezésre juttatva a számukra teljesen elfoghatatlan törvénymódosítást.


----------



## most (2014 December 1)

December harmadikára a szervezetők a világra szóló korrupció ellen szerveznek tüntetést
December 2014, 11.3 11:00 gyülekezés Sándor Palota, Szent György tér, Dr Lehmann György 13 órakor tart beszédet


----------



## most (2014 December 1)

*Minden eddiginél nagyobb tüntetés várható*




december 4-én 18:00 csütörtökön demonstráció újra a korrupció ellen.
Ez azonban a Parlament előtt kezdődik és a Várban ér véget.
· 1000 milliárdan a tisztességes adózásért szervezésében.
Vágó Gábor azt mondta, nem ok szervezik de csatlakoznak december 4-én ahhoz a korrupcióellenes tüntetéshez,
amit egy másik csoport hirdetett meg és minden eddiginél nagyobb megmozdulásra számítanak.

Követeljük:
- a NAV korrupt vezetőinek lemondását és a NAV független átvilágítását
- zéró toleranciát a korrupcióval szemben
- az állam tartsa tiszteletben a magántulajdonhoz való jogot és ne nyúljon a magánnyugdíj megtakarításokhoz
- vonják vissza a pártközeli személyek és szervezetek közpénzből való támogatását lehetővé tevő törvénymódosítást


----------



## most (2014 December 2)

2014. december 15., 18:00 El a kezekkel! – Kossuth téren
Dühös magyarok címmel a magánnyugdíjak felszámolása ellen szerveződik tömeg


----------



## most (2014 December 2)

Szabad Oktatást és Egymillióan az internetadó ellen első közös civil tüntetés ....

lesz dolgunk


----------



## most (2014 December 15)

liga útlezárások... hétfőn az időpontok a címeknél

[HIDE]https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zYXFriRoZ-wQ.k4dxqJOuLqXU[/HIDE]
11 órára a parlament elé vonulnak


----------



## most (2014 December 21)

A 2012. január 2-ai, az önkényes alkotmányozás elleni tiltakozó tömegtüntetés harmadik évfordulóján demonstrációt szervezünk az Operaház elé.

A tüntetés bejelentője és főszervezője: Várady Zsolt 
A felszólalók listáján és a pontos tartalmon folyamatosan dolgozunk, kérjük a türelmeteket, amint tudunk, jövünk a részletekkel.


----------



## most (2014 December 21)

Orbán búcsúztató Szilveszter a Kossuth téren

...amikor szilveszter éjfélkor épp a köztévében a himnusz hangjai mellett mutogatják a esti Budapest fényeit,
aközben többezres tömeg legyen a Parlamentnél, hogy csak úgy zengjen élőben az a Himnusz, annyira, hogy abba a Parlament ablakai is beleremegjenek.

És miközben a tévé majd Áder kamubeszédét közvetíti, mi, demokraták majd élőben, a Kossuthon elmondjuk a saját jövőképünket. 
OGYM mozgalom


----------



## most (2014 December 21)

útlezárások blokádok több ponton.... mottó : taxis blokád


----------



## Alex Alex (2014 December 25)

Szerintetke lesz valamiféle netadó?


----------



## most (2014 December 26)

nemzeti konzultáció biztosan... lesz januárban indul kormányzati megbízottal .... ahogy a net adó tiltakozásokat összefogó weboldala is ...
a skype pl már jelezte a felhasználóknak h minden országban az aktuális áfát/27%/ és egyéb adót, rájuk-terhelik ezért különböző tarifát fizetnek januártól
sztem lesz


----------



## most (2015 Január 10)

JANUÁR. 10

Tüntetés a gyülekezés Fidesz általi korlátozása ellen - az Összefogás Napja

2015. január 10., 18:00
Budapest, Hungary, Kossuth Lajos tér
A gyülekezési jog korlátozása elleni tiltakozás kiváltója az a napokban bejelentett törvénymódosítás, amely kifejezetten a mostani tüntetéssorozat, a “visszaélésszerű joggyakorlás” ellen irányul.
Ország Gyűlése Mozgalom

PÉCS
Széchenyi tér
[URL='https://www.facebook.com/events/calendar/2015/January/10']2015. január 10.
18:00[/URL]
Széchenyi tér, Pécs, 7624





Szabadságmenet‎


----------



## most (2015 Január 10)




----------



## most (2015 Január 10)

*
Belvárosi ANTIkorrupciós séta


Január 14. szerdán 18.00-kor találkozunk az Erzsébet téren, ahol beszédek hangoznak el.*
*Innen közösen átsétálunk a Szerb utca 9-hez, ahol emléktáblát avatunk. *
*Közben útba ejtünk ingatlanokat, amiket töredék áron adtak el.*

Juhász Péter, szervező felhívása


----------



## most (2015 Január 10)

*Tüntetés a vasárnapi zárva tartás ellen*
*



*


----------



## most (2015 Január 10)




----------



## most (2015 Január 10)

18 h Pollák M tér


----------



## most (2015 Január 12)




----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)

Reméljük nem lesz már


----------



## klajo (2015 Szeptember 5)

betonflex írta:


> Reméljük nem lesz már


Ebben az országban semmi nem biztos


----------

